# East Norton Tunnel Culvert, Leicestershire - August '13



## KM Punk (May 6, 2015)

We had just finished doing some light painting in East Norton Tunnel, The Wombat said he remembers a culvert close to the tunnel. We headed southbound and discovered some sort of shaft. It had no top and steps stick out of, fair game to me.

1






2





3





4





5





6





7





8





Cheers for Looking​


----------

